# Slime Buildup In Toilets



## BoydS (Dec 7, 2006)

I continuously have a buildup of slime in my toilet bowls and tanks. Since I have a water well, I believe the cause is the iron in the water. I do not think it is a sulfur problem because there is no strong smell. I do not have a water filter system nor a softner. Since there are obvious signs of this slime in the toilet, I can only imagine what the buildup is in the pipes. Would you think that a chlorine shock treatment would do the trick. Any suggestions would be appreciated on how to resolve this problem. Oh, by the way ... we don't drink the water. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Whole house filter system. Chlorine shock is temp fix, and may prove to be ineffective.


----------

